# Step-By-Step Lego Man Costume - Benny from the Lego Movie



## MrChef (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey everyone, I just finished my Lego Benny costume for Halloween/future Cons. I created a series of How-to videos outlining the process. I appreciate any feedback, tips, hints, questions. I am hoping to start on my Batman one next!!

The Body-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUHGkI3S2TQ

The Helmet -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC6Fn-oZxNQ

The Hands -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd-59MlRld8

The Legs - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnTmDfsXoYA

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Great stuff...definitely was a lot of work.


----------



## MrChef (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you so much!! Yes it took quite some time! haha but it was worth it!


----------

